# Is there anywhere good near Brum to jump in a river/illegally pitch a tent in woods etc?



## stuff_it (Jul 11, 2013)

Prefer easy/cheap public transport due to car insurance woes but anything at all really. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 14, 2013)

The woods around Keele University are about 40 miles away from Brum, with regular (in theory) buses from Stoke-on-Trent serving campus, and it has a stream and some artificial lakes (although I am not sure swimming in them is that hot an idea) and are pretty secluded, and I have managed to pitch a tent in there when the students have gone home a few years ago.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 14, 2013)

Lickey Hills?


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 16, 2013)

Thee needs to wander into the gorge and have a shifty round Ironbridge, Mutch Wenlock etc


----------



## kebabking (Jul 18, 2013)

theres a big quarry pond on Clee hill (Kidderminster to Ludlow bus), and camping up there won't be a problem if you're a bit discrete about it.

normal caveats apply - it says 'no swimming', and its a quarry hole. switch on and you should be fine, get pissed and twat about and your grieving family will be on the local news...

lots of people swim in the Teme at Ludlow below Dinham bridge - avoid the Ludford bridge area as its a bit 'sporty'. Ludlow is surrounded by countryside and forests.


----------

